# Do I need install Samba3 if samba4-devel install by default



## mfaridi (Sep 16, 2010)

I use FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64 and install Gnome and use it and 
	
	



```
samba4-devel
```
 by gnome and I want make file server on my system and other user like Windows users and Linux user can use my System for sharing.
Do I need install 
	
	



```
samba3
```
 and config it or I can use 
	
	



```
samba4-devel
```
 ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2010)

When building Gnome disable "MAPI (Depend on evolution-mapi (pulls in samba4)". After that you can safely install samba34. Samba4 and samba34 conflict so you can't have them both installed.


----------

